# Dr suggested graves. Got labs



## Mandaleec (Jan 13, 2018)

Hello. I am new here. 2 years ago I went to an endo because I had racing heart and palpitations and pretty much every symptom of graves minus the Bulge eyes. My thyroid is enlarged causes me to choke also. I had labs done 2 years ago and an ultra sound Ultra sound showed a small nod but dr wasn't concerned. These were my labs two years ago

Thyroid peroxidase antibodies 10 high range <9
Tsh .12 Low range .40-4.50
Thyroglobulin antibodies 1 
T4 free. 1.2. Range 0.8-1.8
T3 free 3.3. Range 2.3-4.2
Vit D 21 LOW

Dr suggested getting thyroid out and for best results 
I lost insurance 1 month later never followed through Here I am 
2 years later feeling horrible and I got insurance again so I got new labs and ultrasound 
I Don't have the ultrasound results yet but here are my labs

Vit D 21 Low 
Tsi 89. Range <140 %. ( I don't know what this means)
Tsh .86. Range .40-4.50
T4 free. 1.2. Range .8-1.8
T3 free 3.5 range 2.3-4.2
Thyroid peroxidase antibody 7. Range <9

I haven't spoke to the dr yet my appointment is in two weeks. What do you guys think about these results ? Do you feel like the labs reflect Graves' disease also?

Thank you so much for your help. I appreciate your input


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You definitely have the TSI which is related to Graves, even with them being below the range, you have them which isn't "normal".

Your FT-4 and FT-3 are well within the range.

You are likely early in the disease process.

What exactly are your symptoms?

Has anyone suggested addressing your extremely low D levels?


----------



## Mandaleec (Jan 13, 2018)

Yes I was out on a prescription Vit D before and I will be given one again and the. Taking supplements. 
My symptoms are : SVT heart condition which is racing heart. Extreme depression and anxiety. Body aches. Brain fog forgetting words slight tremor in hands. Extreme fatigue. Mood swings. Anger my thyroid is large and bulges out slightly and I choke at night time or even easily in foods I NEVER feel good I also get psoriasis break out in scalp sometimes


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you are choking and your thyroid is enlarged then it would be wise to consider removal.

Having TSI and normal FT-4 and FT-3 results but with symptoms does point toward an eventual diagnosis for Graves.


----------

